# Best Full-Size Router Table?



## chumn54 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am a woodworker looking to upgrade my router table. I am thinking about getting a full-size model and want the most bang for my buck - since it is a major purchase. It would be helpful if I didn't have to upgrade my router (which probably needs upgrading) I have a 2 1/4 hp skil router. There are many router tables with many features. I would like a table with the most versatility and accuracy. I guess the main reason I am upgrading is for improved accuracy and ease of use. Any help I might receive would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Many of us make our own. You get exactly what you want, and the satisfaction of it being something you made. My router cabinet is at: http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/5103-router-table-cabinet.html


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to the router forums.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to router forums. As Mike says many people build their own. When you do so you get the features you want. You can build the cabinet as simple as you want or elaborate as you want. If you don't want to build a top you can buy one from many manufactuers that have the features you want. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums chumn. Good luck with your router table search.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> Best Full-Size Router Table?


A- make your own. advantages, size-height-plate offset ++++
B- If purchasing -Kreg has the most accurate router table fence and a good table.
http://www.kregtool.com/products/prs/product.php?PRODUCT_ID=93


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Accuracy is something that stems from doing a proper set up and verifying it with test pieces. Versatility comes from not being tied to any one method or style of routing. Making these work together takes practice. There is no question that the Router Workshop table from Oak Park best fits your table requirements. There is however the fact that people develop their own ideas of what a router table should be, and what items should be included as accessories. Jigs and fixtures allow you to perform specialized tasks with repeatability. Guide bushings and templates are another method that works well. The only way to know what is right for you is to spend some time reading through the many postings and picking what makes the most sense to you.


----------

